# Anyone hearing about new .17 WSM rifles coming out?



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'd really like a semi-auto .17 WSM. I've heard that Franklin Ordinance is coming out with an AR 2nd Quarter of this year. Cool- I'd love an upper. Just not ready to pay $1k for one....

Anyone hearing of anything else on the horizon?

John


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> I'd really like a semi-auto .17 WSM. I've heard that Franklin Ordinance is coming out with an AR 2nd Quarter of this year. Cool- I'd love an upper. Just not ready to pay $1k for one....
> 
> Anyone hearing of anything else on the horizon?
> 
> John


Volquartsen has a semi coming out. $1,800 is the damage but looks like a great gun.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

srconnell22 said:


> Volquartsen has a semi coming out. $1,800 is the damage but looks like a great gun.


I saw them and I agree- great looking gun! But I got a *.50BMG* upper for less than that last summer! LOL

I guess I just have to bide my time or buy a BMag....

John


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

looks cool but i still have my cz452 in 22 mag so i guess ill stick with that for now...


----------



## gooseman (Jul 24, 2006)

Ruger is supposedly coming out with the .17 WSM in the "All American" platform. As far as when is yet to be determined. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## topgun47 (Jan 17, 2014)

srconnell22 said:


> Volquartsen has a semi coming out. $1,800 is the damage but looks like a great gun.


Cabellas has a Savage bolt action on sale for $299.99, 8 round rotary mag. This is more in my price range. Sale ends Feb 17.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

I had the new Winchester 17wsm in my hands today. Nice looking rifle, but single shot and almost $1300.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

topgun47 said:


> Cabellas has a Savage bolt action on sale for $299.99, 8 round rotary mag. This is more in my price range. Sale ends Feb 17.


Thanks for the tip! I was hoping to pick one up on my way back from the K-zoo Fur Sale last Saturday but they had sold out. (40 in 3 days according to the guy I spoke with.) I'm #2 on the "Automatic Hold and Call" List. $318 OTD? I can do that. And then when I finally get my semi-auto, Emily gets a .17 WSM. Everybody wins! 

Now to find ammo..... 

John


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Got my B Mag! Thanks, Topgun! Put a 3-9x 40mm scope on it. They had those on sale at Cabela's too!

Found 1 box of ammo at Dunham's then hit the motherlode at Jay's in Gaylord yesterday on the way back from the Furbearer Workgroup Meeting. 350 rounds on the shelf. 

Ugliest gun I own. But if it drops coyotes at 100yds+ in my eyes it will go from the ugly duckling to the beautiful swan!

John


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

Beaverhunter was the ammo you found the 25 grain or 20 grain?


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

25 gr.

John


----------

